# jamaican curry goat



## moikel

Grabbed a loin section at IGA just now.Will follow the recipe from jerk chicken then do it over charcoal on the weber. Its actually capretto or kid whole leg was maybe 3 1/2 lb a little guy like that should be pretty tender. I get on the qview later,hot day here maybe 28c got some other stuff to do first.


----------



## scarbelly

You know what we need so I am not going to hit you with the nasty gram


----------



## moikel

Scarbelly said:


> You know what we need so I am not going to hit you with the nasty gram


I assume you mean this.Little capretto was only 8kg whole or 17lb to you guys.If it gets marked down on monday morning there will be a stampede of nonna"s trying to get it. This sold as mid loin,not cheap but hard to make $ on a carcsass tharsmall


----------



## moikel

Stuck to recipe except pineapple juice,just x2 the lime,1x green shallots 2x red shallot, the scotch bonnets I  had in freezer were red.I use them mostly in a curry paste I  make that has its origins in the East Indian migrants to Jamaica.Will let it sit now for 4hours then grill it on weber.


----------



## desertlites

Looking forward to your outcome on this.I don't eat it often,last time was  Jerrys last year at the north Florida gathering.


----------



## moikel

Going to have to hold this over until tomorrow running out of time tonight. trying to do throw down entry at same time.Extra time in marinade wont hurt .Have a bunch of appetizers to eat.


----------



## moikel

Back on course. I am going to put it in MES  after all,I cant spare time to  tend to it on weber.2 hours at 100c will mean pulling it at 7 pm. Dont do a lot of Caribbean food here . Our turn to go there to play cricket this year.Die hard fans go for the full tour about 8 weeks. Will serve this with flat bread,salad ,dirty rice. Traditional as best I can tell. Curry goat a really big deal,in the West Indian communities in England.That I  can cook but its not smoked.You can also go up a size in goat from this tiddler I got here.


----------



## moikel

OK  got it done. Little less than 2 hours. Stayed pink ,moist but it was  a close thing.Not much fat to keep it moist.Its tender ,no contest. Great recipe 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





got a bit of sting with those scotch bonnets ,thyme  gives it  deeper flavour.I think grill
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
ed over charcoal would also be a winner but you would have to watch capretto this small like a hawk ,baste it & pull it early. MES gave me time to duck out & scrounge 200 pre 1900 bricks out of a construction dumpster around the corner. $ 1.50 each at the restoration yards old habits die hard


----------



## boykjo

Looks awsome Moikel. Never had goat before but I would have some of that.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Less the scotch bonnet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## moikel

boykjo said:


> Looks awsome Moikel. Never had goat before but I would have some of that.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less the scotch bonnet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Scotch bonnet/habanero didnt get to this country until maybe the late 90s. They grow really well in our tropics. I like them but not much margin for error. If I  can grab a leg in the markdown section on monday I will knockout an authentic curry goat. It is lovely meat doesnt have the smell of lamb that some people dont like.


----------



## big twig

Almost missed this one. Looks really good! I love curry goat, can't wait for that one!


----------



## jrod62

Looks good


----------



## frosty

Beautiful work!  Looks sensational.


----------



## cdldriver

what is the recipe you used?


----------



## moikel

cdldriver said:


> what is the recipe you used?


I used a combination of scarbelly's & bigtwig's recipes for jerk chicken,marinated it a fair bit longer because I  got stuck for time.Then MES over apple.


----------



## smokinhusker

That looks so delicious!


----------



## moikel

SmokinHusker said:


> That looks so delicious!


Thanks I ate it again last night,it is very good. Im a long way from Jamaica but have a few cookbooks of African influenced food. The recipe from scar & bigtwig are almost identical.


----------



## moikel

BIG TWIG said:


> Almost missed this one. Looks really good! I love curry goat, can't wait for that one!


The curry goat will be based on a curry paste from a habanero book I have  but tweaked a bit. Ive seen it done on TV by a guy called Bing who has a little diner called the Island Hut in Manchester England.  Best curry goat in Britain the locals say. I just need to get the right cut,shoulder & leg,off a bigger goat,at a better price. Curry goat if your West Indian,goat curry in India ,Sri Lanka ,Malaysia etc. OR I do have 5 lbs of Alpaca in freezer. Now there is a thought


----------



## moikel

Sorry its Birmingham UK  not Manchester & his name is Bing Deane. Regarded by the Afro/Carib community as best in the business.


----------



## scarbelly

Looks like it came out great man


----------



## moikel

Scarbelly said:


> Looks like it came out great man


Followed your recipe & only tweaked it because I didnt have pineapple juice & ran out of green onions. Its my sort of food style but its not done much down here. Really big in UK & Canada . Have done a bit more research.This curry goat thing is intriguing same ingredients mostly. Hotly debated as to what's the real deal ,some regional variations between Barbados,Trinidad,Jamaica. Also a lot rivalry , local pride,& good natured(mostly) trash talk about who has the right way of doing it.  I cook a lot of curry.Would it be an issue if I  stuck it in this thread given that its not smoked/grilled.


----------



## moikel

Missed a photo,got some good colour,little crispy in spots as well. Cut came with what we call flap(belly) .Would have trimmed it on a bigger goat..Got to find a supplier with next size up say 12-15kg nett.


----------



## zzerru

You made me drool on my keyboard. I love curried goat!


----------



## moikel

zzerru said:


> You made me drool on my keyboard. I love curried goat!


I now have the recipe sorted,it will combine some Jamaica &Barbados styles with a bit of a tweak from me. I cant get the brand of West Indian curry powder I  want,its called Tropical Sun so I  will be going with some curry powder we get here that comes from the Indian community in Fiji.

If I  cant get the right size goat its going to be case of subbing Alpaca in off the bench.I have a big bit of topside in the freezer.Stay tuned.


----------



## moikel

I think I found the right size goat a couple of suburbs away.Just a matter of  finding where the Indian sub continent community buy their meat.

Next issue I found out that Caribbean curry powders are not identical to Indian ones even though thats the ancestry. No chilli,you put that in fresh, mustard seed,all spice ,nutmeg ,cinnamon,cardamon ,not to much cumin a few other things.I will make my own.

The best looking curry goat the cook doesnt let out the full process for the prying eyes of tv viewers.So I will have to wing it after a certain point, no surprise there.

I know there are a couple of members waiting for me to try to recreate the real deal curry goat.So if its not a problem Im just going to continue it in this thread.


----------



## moikel

boykjo said:


> Looks awsome Moikel. Never had goat before but I would have some of that.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less the scotch bonnet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe







BIG TWIG said:


> Almost missed this one. Looks really good! I love curry goat, can't wait for that one!


Goat is in the house!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Found the butcher shop that gets 12 full goats a week. About 13kg average. Bought it as goat pieces,looks like its everything run through the band saw bone in,shank,rib ,brisket,neck & shoulder. Delivery is tomorrow so I figured Id take it as precut this time,shoulder next time.Only paid $10 a kg.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will post photo later.If you look at it next to last batch you will see straight away the difference in meat colour & fat level.

I will grind the curry powder from scratch & post that at same time.I will make it as close to what I  can figure is a Caribbean blend.

I may start this today but wont cook until weekend. I'm going to have to wing it,the version I posted about earlier will be my guide but the cagey old Jamaican on the TV didnt show the full process & when the white English TV host cooked it he didnt show any part of process.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If it interests people I can do the Fijian Indian version which is closer to home & also very highly regarded but different.Lot of East Indian people got out of Fiji over the last 20 years,military coups overthrowing elected governments will do that. Some pretty good cooks landed here.


----------



## moikel

This is it washed in water &  bit of
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  lime juice.Why wash it ?Because the old Jake on TV guy said "Is trah dish on mon " Also helps with bone chips from band saw.

Curry powder next time.


----------



## moikel

Curry powders are a funny thing,I make a few but mostly I  buy them because there's so much here from the Indian/Asian makers imported or made locally. Paste is a whole different thing. I cant buy caribbean powder here they are different so I had to make it. I worked out they dont put chilli in the powder they add fresh  when they cook.They also use cinnamon ,nutmeg, & all spice & mustard seed which aren't always  in other powders particularly allspice.

I used the measurement system I use when I  make paste.It goes like this,some dry whole spice goes in in heaped tablespoons. Fennel,cumin,coriander,fenugreek,mustard seed,peppercorns Others go in teaspoons,cloves, green cardoman . All in a pan on low DRY when you can smell them into a grinder with some rocksalt to help it grind. Cinnamon,nutmeg are best as powder but teaspoons. Ginger,garlic,sweet paprika,turmeric also best as powder but heaped tablespoons.All spice I  used powder this time went with a tablespoon.. So I  went 1 unit of each off that list mixed the powders with the ground whole got the mix you see here.


----------



## moikel

If there are people out there who have eaten the real deal in the Caribbean,like bigtwig let me know what you think. I have been making curry for years & once upon a time distributed my own paste that I  built up from recipe in a habanero cookbook,I changed it up to a Thai style from an East Indian via Jamaica one.

I will set it out as logically as I  can given I am in new territory , again. For starters the meat I  have is all bone in & its going to be cooking for a while to get to tender. Going way ahead I figure you serve it with rice & peas,& roti.

I will be winging from the point the trail went cold ( ie where the TV show cut to finished product),so if anybody thinks they have a memory left after all that rum punch,reggae music & happy cabbage,wacky tobaccy or whatever they call it let me know.


----------



## moikel

OK back patio flooded just got MES to on top of table in time.Roads out,airport shut the works. Anyway 1 bunch green onions/shallots/scallions call them what you will,chopped  3 all spice berries crushed,fresh thyme,
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
3 fat tabs curry powder,piece fresh ginger chopped,2 fat cloves of garlic, 1/2 scotch bonnet,finely chopped,2 tomatoes chopped healthy slurp of oil not olive.I used rice bran  helps powder stick will also help meat not to burn when I  kick off tomorrow.Mixed it all up .Photo before I  put tomatoes in. The allspice ,thyme has the jerk feel but different again.I threw in some chopped cilantro,decided against lime at this stage,not in recipe but Im suspicious about what the secret part is.


----------



## moikel

OK  we are out of the chute.Following the guide from the old Jamaican guy(Bing Deane) I  fried some curry powder in oil till it coloured then added everything else.Turned it over till meat was browned.Bing didnt add water supposedly it will produce enough liquid.Cant see that & this was where he stopped showing his secrets.So I  added some Alpaca stock I had in freezer,about a wine glass full.Turned it down low ,just going  to leave it until I  can taste it & adjust things.I think some lime at some point maybe another scotch bonnet put in whole ,Barbados style Im told. But they could tell me anything.Our cricket team landed in Caribbean today. I can smell it from 2 rooms away now I reckon I got the curry powder spot on. Its going to cook for at least 2 hours.


----------



## moikel

OK  done. Pretty tasty
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,I could have gone a bit hotter with the scotch bonnets but  everybody knows  there is not a lot of margin for error. I added juice of 1 lime another glass of stock a whole scotch bonnet simmered  it for another 30 minutes. Rice & peas roti,I even found plantains but they were to green to use this time. The goat was tender,tasty on the bone,curry sauce was great & different to the curry I  usually make. We dont import red stripe into this country do made do with a local beer. 

Did I  make an authentic curry goat ? I got pretty close.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I will bump the chilli & reheat it tomorrow. I will make this again with shoulder.Maybe Fiji style,just to contrast the 2 Indian styles from 2 different tropical Islands .Thanks for watching


----------



## moikel

Another shot.Thanks for watching. Goat as a meat  vastly under rated & misunderstood.Its ideal for this style of cooking. Got to work out a rub & do it in MES   there maybe a way to do a combination of jerk & curry as a rub on say a whole leg or shoulder & low & slow it over some sort of fruit wood.


----------



## big twig

Wow! That looks mighty authentic to me. I don't make my own curry powder (because I can buy it here) PM me your address and I'll send you some. I do not use lime in mine but I love the flavor so I will have to try that.

Many 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to you for making your own Caribbean curry powder. I know there is allspice in the powder (because everything in Jamaica has allspice and thyme) but to figure out the rest truly shows your talent. The color is pretty spot on and serving it with rice and peas is a must! I use 2 scotch bonnets in my preparation (was taught that much) and add a 3rd in my own bowl (I like it hot) and I use water (don't know why the guy said not to use liquid) but good call on the stock. Over all I think that could stand up to any West Indies Curry Goat. Just wish I could taste it.











I have a guy hunting down some goat for me in the random markets we have all over the DC area so I will attempt to make it soon.


----------



## moikel

Thanks for the kind words bigtwig. It did turn out well. Its raining goats here at the moment.All of a sudden they are at all the butchers but a 30% price differential between the 12-15kg  size to the 8-9 kg size. As the Italian butcher said to me this morning " these nonna's bust my balls for not having any & now bust my my balls about the price"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.He has the 8kg size.

I like the cultural aspects of cooking a lot.You mention curry goat to an Aussie some of them look at you funny. I mentioned it to some of my English friends last night & straight away its "like they do in Brixton(London suburb).I love that, used to eat all the time cant get here(Aust).When are you making it again?" To them its completely normal because of the big West Indian population in England,they grew up eating jerk chicken etc but have never been to the Caribbean.

I over bought as usual so I will do the Fijian Indian version sometime in the future, Ive got to work my way through the freezers soon. Stay tuned I will be doing  Southern Italian goat dish in the MES & a traditional Peruvian Alpaca recipe adapted for the MES.


----------



## venture

How did I miss this one?

That looks excellent!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## moikel

Venture said:


> How did I miss this one?
> 
> That looks excellent!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


I didnt start a new thread,just rejigged the original seeing as they were both Jamaican goat dishes. I may have made it harder to see,sorry. Lamb & goat seem way back in the field after ,beef,pork,poultry. But the guys who like lamb /goat really passionate about it. I am going to do a few more but I  will give them each their own thread. I will only put the Fijian Indian goat curry here.Will that work for everybody?


----------



## moikel

Attention BigTwig!OK  nobody got back to me to tell me NOT  to put this here so I am going to wrap this thread up with a Fijian Indian goat curry. East Indians went to Fiji on the same deal they went to the Caribbean ,cheap labour.

They took their food with them but it grew into a style of its own away from the mother country. This is the most authentic recipe  could find.Looks hot.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Heres ingredient list; 8 x garlic cloves 1 x teaspoon each,fenugreek ,coriander,black mustard .2 x teaspoon cumin ,turmeric powder.5 chilli 1x teas cayenne 2x tabs Indian curry powder 1 onion 3 potatoes 2 carrots ,water. 1 kg goat pieces.1 bunch cilantro. I will post as I cook it


----------



## moikel

Sorry forgot 1/3 cup of yoghurt.


----------



## moikel

Pound garlic with some sea salt to get a paste,grind whole spices,add to pastes add powdered cumin & turmeric,5 x dried chilli,curry powder,cayenne ,add a splash of water to assist it to become paste .Put in pot  with 1/2 cilantro chopped I am using a dutch oven so I can put it in oven on low while I go to gym. Mix it around in pot add 2 cups water,I added 1 cup 1 cup lamb stock because I  had it & thats the way I cook.Let it thicken on stove top.Dont let it burn.

The recipe says add goat now I personally would brown it first normally but I am going to follow recipe..Cook it for 30 -45 minutes.Thats frozen lamb stock in pot.


----------



## moikel

Had to change this slightly,no potatoes in the house ,low carb diet stopped buying them.But I have sweet potato !.Add it chopped onion after its been simmering for an hour.Substituted long thin eggplant for carrot to give colour contrast.Simmer until vegetables are soft.


----------



## moikel

At end added 2x 200gm pots plain yoghurt,rest of cilantro,1/2 finely chopped onion.Turned it off stirred it. While I got
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  plates etc.


----------



## moikel

Finished,curry & beer a perfect match.Nice dish not as hot as I  thought it was going to be.Good depth of flavour, haven't
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  been to Fiji despite a standing invitation from a mate who ran hotels there. Lot of Indians came here after political troubles,brought a few good cooks with them.I would do this again its a keeper & adaptable to whatever meat you want,lamb ,beef ,chicken.


----------



## bobdog46

Man - I wish I knew where goat meat could be purchased around here. I had goat one time in 94 while I was in the Dominican Republic near the Haiti border. An old lady was cooking it in a black pot over a fire in the street. Not sure of the seasonings she used but that was some good stuff.


----------



## moikel

bobdog46 said:


> Man - I wish I knew where goat meat could be purchased around here. I had goat one time in 94 while I was in the Dominican Republic near the Haiti border. An old lady was cooking it in a black pot over a fire in the street. Not sure of the seasonings she used but that was some good stuff.


I have done a few goat dish's for the forum.This has been a long thread I dont want to bore people by saying the same stuff over again,BUT it is under rated as a meat,there are lots of ways to cook it from a whole lot of different countries & its a nice change. It is a bit lean which is a good & a bad thing.If you are going to grill it or roast it you have to be on your game or it will be dry.

I figure that its only the doe's that can be milked you only need 1 billy per whatever doe ratio so there was always young male goat for the table.It is easy to get here for a time then there is none all of a sudden. My local had it today including some whole forequarter a bit cheaper. The southern Italians in my suburb do it as a slow wet dish in tomato,red wine herbs which is how I  started out cooking it. Capretto calabrese. I  started doing the curry after I  ate it in a restaurant here then did the full Jamaican curry goat for Bigtwig because he likes it & he has been to Jamaica. Scarbelly's jerk chicken recipe became jerk goat as well.


----------



## big twig

WOW! Your killing me with all this goat. I gotta light a fire under my friend who is hunting some down for me. I am gonna have to give the Fiji version a try. Looks amazing. Thanks for the View!


----------



## moikel

Glad you liked it,its authentic in content & style. The Fijian Indians are pretty highly regarded as cooks,interesting in a social sense given they were immigrants to Fiji way back.I think this recipe would work for any cut of meat that was similar ,beef chuck springs to mind if goat continues to elude your grasp. A lot of Fiji's meat comes from New Zealand so lamb would be a good choice as well. Good Luck .MICK


----------

